# Java Programm auf Lotus Notes



## pitbull (10. September 2003)

Hallo Zusammen !

Ich stehe vor einem großen Problem :
Ich soll mit einem Java Programm (keine JSP, Applet, kein Notes Agent o.ä.) auf unseren Domino Server zugreifen und von dort Daten lesen bzw. schreiben (z.B. Mails, Adressen ...).

Auf dem Computer, wo die Java Applikation laufen soll, ist nur ein Lotus Notes Client installiert. 

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich mit der Java Applikation auf den geöffneten Client bzw. auf den Server zugreifen kann.

Ich bin echt verzweifelt und für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. September 2003)

Servus!

Schau mal hier:

http://www-10.lotus.com/ldd/today.n...843921a609a5dd4685256d4e00560b70?OpenDocument

und hier:

http://www-10.lotus.com/ldd/today.n...c18beec15f55f1ef85256d66005c7da9?OpenDocument

Gruß Tom


----------



## pitbull (12. September 2003)

*Mehr Fragen*

Hi Tom, 

danke für die Links.
Eine Verbindung zu meinem Client habe ich jetzt aufgebaut (mit der Notes.ini),
ich kann auch auf die Datenbanken des Clients zugreifen.

Aber ich habe da noch ne Frage:
Wenn ich jetzt auf den Server zugreifen will, brauche ich dann doch eine Session, die ich mit DIIOP zum Server aufbauen muss, oder kann ich auch mit der lokalen Notes-Session (irgendwie ) auf den Server zugreifen und mir die Datenbanken anschauen ?

Quellcode bis jetzt:


```
import lotus.domino.*;

public class TestLotusNotes extends NotesThread {

public static void main(String[] args) {
	TestLotusNotes testObject = new TestLotusNotes();
	testObject.start();
}
	
public void runNotes() {
	try {
		Session s = NotesFactory.createSession();
		System.out.println("Name = " + s.getUserName());

		Database db = s.getDatabase(null,"names.nsf",false);
// lokale DB !
		System.out.println(db.getTitle());

//		Database db = s.getDatabase
//                                         ("server.de","resource.nsf",false);
// Server-DB : Hier kommt FEHLER !

//		System.out.println(db.getTitle());		
	}

	catch (NotesException eN) {
		System.out.println("Lotus Notes Fehler :");
		eN.printStackTrace();
	}
	catch (Exception e) {
		e.printStackTrace();
	}
}
}
```


----------



## fse (11. November 2003)

*der name des server*

hi pit,

das "server.de" als Notesnamen für deinen server nehme ich dir nicht ganz ab.
schreib doch da mal den namen rein, mit dem du  auch vom client aus zugreifst.

viel glück
frank


----------



## Spechter (29. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem:
Lotus Notes ist gestartet und ich will per Java-Zugriff eine Mail über diesen Client verschicken. 
Ich wollte mir die geposteten Links anschauen, jedoch sind die wohl nicht mehr aktuell. Könnt ihr mir dazu evtl die akutellen Links schicken oder so ein paar Tipps geben? 

Grüße Spechter


----------

